# What bike for commuting



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

Hello,

My GF need a new commuter to go to work. She now uses her 613/record set up and really likes it, but finds it a waste to abuse this bike for commuting purposes. She really likes a fast and nimble/light bike, but also one that provides some comfort and is practical to use (larger size tyre and fenders). 

We are currently looking at the CAAD, te be coupled with 25mm tyres and SKS raceblade fenders or the Synapse alu with 28mm tyres and fixed fenders.

Would the Synapse in the above set up perform reasonably the same as her 613 or would she be better of with the CAAD9?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The Synapse would be the better commuter. The CAAD, while certainly a great bike, is not a good commuter. It is too stiff, and will give a poor ride quality on rougher roads and potholes. A 'cross, hybrid or touring bike would be a better choice. I once had a Cdale hardtail MTB that was outfitted with road bars, STI's and 1" wide slicks. It had a headshock fork with lockout. Now that was a heck of a commuter set-up.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

A lot depends on how far and what kind of roads your GF is going to commute. If the distance is less than ten miles each way and the road surface is very good, then the CAAD is an excellent choice. On the other hand, if the commute is longer and the road surface is poor, then the Synapse will give a more comfortable ride. Just my dos centavos.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about this bike for a commuter ?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Zamboni:

I can imagine a very fast "spirited" commute ride on that machine. Don't even think about going into a convenience store and leaving that thing unattended!

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Never leave your bike unattended.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd double check that the Synapse can take 28mm tires. Looking at mine, I'd be surprised if they'd fit. 25's fit (that's what I have on it now).


----------



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

The alu Synapses have long reach brakes allowing fenders and larger tyres, the carbon version have normal brakes that limit tyre size to 25mm.

My GF's daily commute is 12km (single trip) trough town and city over some good bike lanes and rough roads that she ride in about 25min. A fast bike is a high priority on her wish list.

J


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

In that case get her a Cannondale bad boy.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Take a look at one of Cdale's cross bikes! There are eyelets to mount finders and the frame is very close to a CAAD 9. Fenders are great for those rainy/snowy commutes. 

Here's mine without the finders on mounted.

Forgot to mention tire size ....... those are 32s pictured, this frame will easily handle 36s if desired, so 28s would not be a problem!


----------



## j18551 (May 11, 2007)

I do ~25 miles each direction & commute on a Scott S30 compact. It's a very fast bike, aluminum frame, very comfortable, Shimano 105 components & less than $1200. Swapped out the seat with one that fits, but that's to be expected. I have about 1000 miles on it so far, and have no complaints.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

Zamboni, did you convert that from drop to flat bars?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trek7100 said:


> Zamboni, did you convert that from drop to flat bars?


Yes and I went with Campy veloce 10 spds, my plan is to remove the crank set & wheels over to my system six ( record 10 spds ) and back fill those components at a later time. This bike is really fast I got the frame for free and just built up with some left over components not too bad for a flatbar version.


----------



## Jowan (Nov 24, 2002)

STWOK,

That's a nice CX bike, but my GF already has a CX bike for winter us (yes, I spoil her to much), she's looking for something a bit quicker for summer use.

I think I will go for the Synapse, it's imo the best options. Race geometry very close to the 613, comfort and ability to take larger tyres and full fenders.

I'll post a picture when she has the bike.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

My recommendations on commuting bike after years of doing so, now:

26" wheels 
1.5" wide tires (or there abouts)
try and keep it light weight (no suspension! or disc brakes!)
an old XC mountain bike usually works well!

because you can roll over pretty much anything with less flat potential compared to a narrow 700c setup, plus you only have to run about 80psi., which lets you repair flats easier, speed wise it only seems about 1.5 to 2mph average slower, much more comfortable over bumps compared to narrow 700c bike, plus as I said you don't have to steer around most bumps, you could goto a 700c bike with wider rims but I have found this not any faster due to the wheels being heavier, I think wheel weight is important to the speed you can attain,


----------

